# bildschirmanzeige per email senden mit "button"



## dpdinhalt (23. Februar 2009)

hallo
im Internet Explorer kann man mit "Datei" > "Senden" > "Seite durch Email" die angezeigte Bildschrimseite senden.

Wie kann ich auf einer HTML Seite einrichten, dass diese Seite mit einem (Senden ?) Button oder der Linkzeile "Diese Seite als Email senden" abgesendet wird ?

Irgendwie sehe ich den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht...


----------



## Maik (23. Februar 2009)

Hi.

mit der Auszeichnungssprache HTML wirst du da schon mal nichts bewegen.

Ich wüsste jetzt auf Anhieb aber auch nicht, wie das mit einem client- oder serverseitigen Script möglich wäre.

mfg Maik


----------

